# is it normal if i don't miss anybody ?



## euler

not my family,not my closest friends.
i mean i'm middle eastern, we're supposed to be very emotional.
when you don't see a friend for a week or something he calls and says "i miss you too much". that's the normal behaviour with everybody i know.
but for me, i've never felt like i've missed someone before, ever !!!!
one of my friends once told me "you're dead inside, man" he was joking but it got me thinking.
why don't i love the people who love me.
i think that maybe linked to SA, i really don't know.


----------



## Ntln

As much as I hate to admit this, the only people I've genuinely missed were stupid teenage crushes I had. But then again, I've never had any close friends in my life. The "friends" I have are basically just people I talk to when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I don't miss people and it makes me highly uncomfortable when people say they miss me, because I don't want to say it back.


----------



## T Studdly

I don't miss my old friends that much save for one.

They were a bunch of liars and jerks anyway.


----------



## Tinydancer20

I think I've become sort of jaded from 
getting fed up with old friends and such.
I miss a few people but at the same time
I feel why bother-it's just some sort of 
drama always seems to break out, usually I am
not apart of it and only observing it, but that's
exactly why I don't know if I truly miss them..

I also miss a guy I used to like, but I really
haven't seen him in maybe 3 or 4 years, and I don't
think he liked me anyway so I guess that's a pointless
person to miss!


----------



## Tomfoolery

I miss some people. Others, nah. Don't give a damn. Would be nice to hear from my friend Ryan, but he seems to be totally off the grid. No facebook, email, phone number, nothing. Also, my friend Leon, but he's dead, so yeah.


----------



## Mr Bacon

I don't miss people either, even those I get along with. I'm a lone wolf on the inside.:cig

I also haven't much empathy for most people in general.


----------



## tony420

is anything normal?
is anybody normal?


doesnt matter whats normal guy do you


----------



## sas111

It's just something that comes with age. You lose empathy, stop giving a care, and can easily let people go. I only miss one man. I can never see my parents again and be okay with it. 
Majority of people are the same anyway, despite minuscule little things. I get the same vibe off everyone.


----------



## Destabilise

ive only missed family and my ex boyfriend (when we were together) i'd miss him alot i think you need a deep emotional connection with someone to really miss them properly


----------

